# Traffic Light Controller



## اسامة الخواجا (18 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

هذا مثال بسيط علىال Logic and Sequence Control 


Traffic Light Controller.:31:


----------



## عيد محمد عيد (18 مايو 2007)

متشكر علي نشر نتيجة مجهودك البحثي للاخرين


----------



## h.d (19 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك و تقديمك للمساعدة


----------



## profshimo (29 مايو 2007)

مشكوووور على الطرح..سلمت يداك


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله 
الف شكر


----------



## woody2006 (6 مارس 2012)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 7c6m486Hr (11 مارس 2012)

Three people have been killed and more than a hundred others injured in violent clashes that have erupted in Indian Kashmir,louboutin, surrounding the controversial transfer of land to a Hindu shrine trust. Anjana Pasricha has a report from New Delhi on the latest violence gripping the Kashmir Valley.Security forces lobbed tear gas shells,Lunettes De Soleil, as thousands of angry protestors pelted them with stones in Kashmir's Summer capital, Srinagar,jordan shoes, and nearby towns, Thursday. Shops, businesses,air jordan shoes, schools and colleges shut down and roads were empty.It was the fourth straight day that violent protests have gripped the region. The demonstrations erupted after the state government decided to transfer about 40 hectares of forest land to a Hindu board that organizes an annual pilgrimage to a popular Hindu shrine in Kashmir. The land is to be used to erect pre-fabricated huts to house thousands of Hindu pilgrims who trek to the Amarnath shrine,lunettes rayban, located in a high mountain cave. But protesters accuse the government of trying to change the demography of Muslim-majority Kashmir by building settlements for Hindus. At least three people have died and 100 others injured in the clashes,louboutin pas cher, so far. The state's chief minister,burberry soldes, Ghulam Nabi Azad, has appealed for peace and has pledged that their will no construction on the land until the issue is resolved.Azad says he will convene a meeting of all political parties to give everyone an opportunity to present their point of view and to build a consensus. But it may not be easy to find a solution to the contentious issue. The demonstrations in Kashmir have raised tempers among Hindu groups in Kashmir's Winter capital, Jammu.A Hindu nationalist group, the Vishwa Hindu Parishad,burberry, shut down Jammu City,jordan pas cher, Thursday. It has threatened to block supplies of essential commodities to Srinagar,air jordan, if the government cancels the land allotment for the pilgrims. The pilgrims have been demanding better facilities as they either trek or ride ponies to the Amarnath cave to pray to an ice stalagmite they believe is a symbol of Hindu god,ray ban, Shiva.Kashmir was wracked with violence for 15 years, as separatist groups and Islamic militants waged a campaign to separate the region from mostly Hindu India. However, the region has been relatively peaceful in recent years. By Anjana Pasricha New Delhi 26 June 2008相关的主题文章： Asked to comment on the call afterwards But just as Italy seemed to be gaining the upper hand Jerusalem


----------



## eng.amr214 (19 مارس 2012)

*​جزاك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا*


----------



## sasat013 (24 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------

